# KVM Machine doesn't automount usb-drive

## heiko2210

Hello together, 

i've a Gentoo Server which virtualizes a Suse Linux with kvm. I could handle to forward my Western Digital USB-Drive to this virtual machine but for some reason it doesn't mount automatically. What confuses me most is that 

```
lsusb
```

shows the USB drive correctly, but I can't find it in the /dev/. 

A look with

```
ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/
```

returns no result either (did all these commands as root).

After a while (sometimes 5 or more minutes) it suddenly pops up and is then mounted correctly.

Has anyone the slightest idea why and how this can happen?

I'd be really thankful for every answer.

PS: I start the virtual machine with the following command:

```

#!/bin/bash

kvm -hda test_suse.img -boot c -m 512 -net nic,macaddr=BE:EF:BB:EF:BE:EF -net tap,ifname=tap3,script=/virtual/ifup,downscript=/virtual/ifdown -vnc 192.168.100.16:5 --daemonize -monitor telnet:localhost:9996,server -vga cirrus -usb -usbdevice host:1058:0910

```

----------

